# il discutibile video di Donatella Versace



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BrVRdq5MNaA








Il pezzo  di Selvaggia Lucarelli per Libero sul nuovo spot di Donatella Versace per h&m:
*“E’ una nuova Donatella quella di oggi, che ogni giorno ricomincia da capo con ritrovata fiducia: in sé, nella famiglia, nella Versace. Anche nelle donne”.* Così cominciava l’intervista di Natalia Aspesi a Donatella Versace uscita poco meno di una settimana fa su “D”. E per un attimo l’incipit c’aveva anche convinto, anche perchè, se il solenne proclama lo fa la Aspesi, una tende anche a crederle. O perlomeno a ritenere l’annuncio più credibile di un qualunque “Non vivo di sola tv, potrei lasciarla presto per dedicarmi alla vita privata” della Simona Ventura di turno. Subito dopo però, la Aspesi aveva aggiunto tre righe sospette, in cui descriveva una sottile fetta di torta alle mele offerta a Donatella durante l’intervista, che la platinata stilista aveva rifiutato affermando: *“Basta imporselo, anche se mi piace moltissimo. Ho imparato a rinunciare a cose necessarie che invece erano solo pericolose o superflue”.* Ovvero, la donna nuova ha ritrovato fiducia in sé, nella famiglia, nelle donne, negli uomini, negli ermafroditi, nell’acido ialuronico e nel maccartismo, ma di quella sinistra fetta di torta di mele, non si fida. E’ pericolosa. Manco le avessero servito sul piattino da dolce una mina antiuomo sovietica, anziché un etto scarso di farina e due spicchi di mela della Val Venosta. 
*
E lì io l’avevo capito che Donatella non era cambiata affatto.* Che il concetto di “metamorfosi” abbinato ad una donna che da vent’anni a questa parte si ostina a girare agghindata come Barbie Hawaii da gennaio a dicembre con una serie di contraddizioni estetiche intrinseche quali capello platino di una svedese/colorito di una senegalese, era decisamente impensabile. E poi avevo pensato che anche la Aspesi ha quel caschetto più o meno dal giorno della presa della Bastiglia, per cui forse, in materia di mutamenti esistenziali, non è il miglior luminare in circolazione. La conferma decisiva della fondatezza dei miei sospetti è arrivata però solo ieri, col lancio del video realizzato da Versace per H&M. Eh già, perchè la Donatella aspesiana, quella nuova, quella che ha ritrovato fiducia nelle donne, ha disegnato una linea di abiti per la catena svedese famosa per la sua moda low cost. Una collezione accessibile a tutte le donne, dalle studentesse squattrinate alle babbione con rigurgiti anni ’90. Un’iniziativa apprezzabile, anche perchè fino a questo momento ero convinta che l’unico settore low cost a cui s’era avvicinata Donatella fino ad oggi fosse quello della chirurgia estetica. (mica le avranno fatto pagare quella bocca più 19 euro e 90, ovvero il prezzo medio di un abitino h&m, vero?). Il problema però è che il video di presentazione della collezione Versace per H&M una roba che potrebbe riuscire a instillare una vocazione da suffragetta pure in Melissa Satta. *Se non l’avete visti, i settantatre secondi del filmato incriminato, ve li descrivo io: *Donatella è in una sorta di cabina di regia piazzata in casa sua nelle vesti di regista/burattinaia dalla quale dirige e manovra una bionda signorina agghindata Versace. Il piccolo particolare è che la signorina viene costretta dalla Grimilde in regia a interpretare i seguenti, edificanti ruoli: il burattino con tanto di fili manovrati dalla perfida lampadata, il canarino in gabbia, l’oggetto dozzinale sul nastro trasportatore di una fabbrica, il criceto dentro la ruota, il roditore nel labirinto. Con lei, la donna nuova, che spia, scruta al microscopio, preme bottoni e ha l’aria di divertirsi un sacco, nel fare quello che senza metafore o simbolismi tanto sofisticati, fanno gli stilisti, lei per prima, da sempre: confinare la donna nel fulgido ruolo della cavia. Dell’esperimento da laboratorio. Del burattino svuotato di ogni traccia di sensualità e ridotto a stampella. E a ben guardare, la cavia se l’è scelta con cura, la nuova Donatella. La bionda modella protagonista dello spot infatti è Daphne Groeneveld, sedicenne olandese famosa per la sua spaventosa magrezza . Alta 1,80 le misure di Daphne sono 80/60/88, che più o meno sono anche le misure seno-vita-fianchi di una scopa elettrica. In molti siti la filiforme olandesina viene perfino definita un pessimo esempio per le ragazze a rischio anoressia e, dulcis in fundo, non è certo un caso se la famosa Carine Roitfeld la opzionò in esclusiva per Vogue Paris fino allo scorso dicembre, quando la schiaffò in copertina sul controverso numero che le è costato la direzione del giornale. Perchè lei, Carine, altra misogina camuffata da grande esteta, agghindò delle bambine da vamp. E perchè, da sempre, aveva il vezzo contestatissimo di scegliere modelle il cui peso specifico era quello della carta da forno. Ora, francamente, con questo video, io non so cosa sia saltato in testa a Donatella Versace. Magari ha inalato per sbaglio l’ammoniaca con cui si decolora la chioma e ha avuto un attimo di stordimento. Magari, quando il suo entourage dichiarava entusiasta “Che idea meravigliosa!”, lei era rimasta incastrata in una capsula abbronzante. Magari, l’agghiacciante video, è solo un furbo escamotage per aizzare le folle e vendere qualche pezzo in più di una collezione che, per giunta, è un’accozzaglia di meduse, greche, palmizi e stampa barocche. Ma se davvero la nuova Donatella s’è prestata al giochino provocatorio per un po’ di clamore mediatico in più, io dico che il prezzo che pagherà per questa scelta di pessimo gusto si chiama sdegno. *Un prezzo decisamente troppo alto per una che s’è appena data al low cost. *


----------

